# gold prospecting



## NaNO3 (Mar 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## Noxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow that's really nice ! I would like to have a goldy river near where I live... 8) But unfortunatly, it isn't the case lol.
How many grams in total ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 4, 2007)

Nitrate, 

This stuff is AWESOME. I'm going to try an get some real prospecting done on my next holiday from work. I've never had the chance to do any real gold mining. Great photos.

Steve


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and video. 

Out of curiosity, where was this? Please understand that I am not fishing for specific information, just generally curious. I too hope to have the chance to participate in mining activity of some sort in the future.

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## Noxx (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the vid !
And nice harvest !


----------



## ME CO (Mar 25, 2007)

Guess someone got miffed and went away. Here's a pic of ME gold dredge. Mark


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2007)

Niiiiice... Where are you from ? (You should add it to your profile )


----------



## darkelf2x1 (Apr 24, 2007)

gb10101 said:


> Thanks for the pictures and video.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where was this? Please understand that I am not fishing for specific information, just generally curious. I too hope to have the chance to participate in mining activity of some sort in the future.
> 
> ...



you could try auburn, ca for some panning

but 

if you want some help from experienced miners than id go with the new 49ers since your in california


----------

